# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πρωτη αναπαραγωγικη προσπαθεια 2018

## christos80

Λοιπον παμε να ξετυλιξουμε την προσπαθεια που εκανα και εγω σαν πρωταρης

Αυτο το ζευγαρακι το ενωσα περιπου στις αρχες Ιουλιου και ξεκινησα αμεσως διατροφικη προετοιμασια δλδ
Καθημερινα αυγουλακι,καποιο χορταρικο κυριως Βασιλικο (εχω μια γλαστρα για παρτη τους) το μειγμα σπορων τους και μια κιτρινη τροφη για βιταμινες (οπου δεν το συνιστω ποια τους φτιαχνω καθημερινα ποια δικια μου αυγοτροφη που θα σας αναλυσω πιο κατω.
8/7 βρισκω ενα σπασμενο αυγο το πρωι στο πατο του κλουβιου και αποφασιζω να βαλω φωλια.
Εβαλα την ψαθινη φωλια για παραδεισια 12x10 αν δεν κανω λαθος αλλα θα συνιστουσα η να βαλετε την πιο μεγαλη η καποια αλλη που να μπορειτε να εχετε τον ελεγχο καλυτερα εγω τωρα το καταλαβα αλλα ειναι πολυ αργα θα σας πω περισσοτερα πιο κατω.
12/7 ξεκινησε ενταντικα ο αρσενικος να  χτιζει την φωλια.
13/7 βραδυ κοιμηθηκε μεσα η θηλυκια οπου το ξημερωμα βρηκα τον αρσενικο να τις πηγαινει νηματα και αυτη να διορθωνει την φωλια και οποτε εβγαινε εξω εμπαινε ο αρσενικος και συνεχιζε. Καθημερινα φτιαχνανε φωλια και στο διαλειμμα ριχνανε και σεξακι!!!
18/7 το πρωι γεννιεται το 1 αυγο οπου και σε αυτο το σημειο βγαζω το νημα γιατι ο αρσενικος δεν σταματαγε να χτιζει. Αφαιρω μεχρι να κλαρωσουν τα μικρα την καθημερινη μπανιερα για να μην υπαρχει θεμα με την υγρασια.
19/7 βγαινει το δευτερο αυγο και αρχισαν να κλωσσανε κανονικα και εναλλαξ το ζευγαρακι,μεχρι της 23/7 φτασανε τα 6 αυγα.
1/8 πρωτομηνια εμφανιζονται το πρωι τα δυο πρωτα ζεμπρακια



Στην συνεχεια καθημερινα ειχαμε και μια αφιξη μεχρι της 5/7 που βγηκε και το 6ο
 https://youtu.be/JtEjc4eCt6o 
Οι γονεις απο την δευτερη μερα αρχισαν να ταιζουν 
Τοτε αρχισα να σκεφτομαι τι θα κανω με το θεμα τις αυγοτροφης δεν ηθελα να δινω και να ταιζουν την κιτρινη τροφη και τα ζεμπρακια μου δεν πολυτιμουσαν το σκετο αυγο με την βοηθεια της Κωνσταντινας του φορουμ πηρα την αποφαση να φτιαχνω καθημερινα αυγοτροφη που περιεχει πιτουρο βρωμης ενα αυγο βρασμενο φρυγανια τριμμενη λιγο ελαιολαδο και ξερη ριγανη οπου και το λατρεψαν απο την πρωτη στιγμη που το εβαλα 
Εχουμε λοιπον 4 μαυρακια και τα 2 τελευταια που ειναι ροζακια 
Και ερχομαστε στο σημερα οπου εχουν περασει 6 μερες απο την Γεννηση τον 2 πρωτων νεοσσων και 2 μερες απο την Γεννηση του τελευταιου οι γονεις ταιζουν με ρυθμο απο το πρωι εγω αλλαζω καθε 2 ωρες περιπου την αυγοτροφη και 3 φορες την ημερα το νερακι τους λογω του καλοκαιριου φυσικα.
Τα ζεμπρακια μου εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα η προλοβοι το πρωι ειναι αδειοι και το απογευμα πρισμενοι φουλ



Και εδω εχω ψηλο κολλησει λοιπον γιατι απο οπως φαινεται στην φωτογραφια φαινονται μονο τα τεσσερα και αυτο γιατι η φωλια ειναι μικρη για 6 μωρα και βεβαια ο ελεγχος ειναι πολυ δυσκολος καθως και η προσβαση η δικη μου.Γιαυτο ειπα πιο πανω οτι δεν την συνιστω,καλητερα αν οχι εξωτερικη ξυλινη ή καναρινιου να παρετε αυτη την ψαθινη αλλα την πιο μεγαλη για να μπορειτε να εχετε πιο καλο ελεγχο. Τα δυο τελευταια τα ροζακια δεν φαινονται και δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ταιζονται ή αν απλα τα εχουν πλακωσει η ακομα και αν εχουν σκασει....Προσπαθησα χτες να τα μετακινησω οπου βρηκα απο κατω το 1 ροζακι να παλευει να βγαλει το κεφαλι να τραφει ηταν το 1/3 του μεγεθους τον αλλον και φυσικα οπως κουνησα την φωλια για να το ανεβασω ψηλα το μικρο αγχωσα την θυληκια με αποτελεσμα να αργησει να μπει στην φωλια να εχω αγχωθει και εγω αλλα τελικα μετα απο περιπου μια ωρα μπηκε δειλα δειλα εβγαινε αλλα κοιμηθηκε το βραδυ μεσα και τα κρατησε ζεστα.Σε αυτο το σημειο να πω οτι μου εχει τυχει «λαχειο» θηλυκια που εχει πολυ υπομονη κυριως μαζι μου και με τα λαθη μου .
Αυτα μεχρι στιγμη δεν ξερω πως θα αντιμετωπισω ολο αυτο ψαχνω για την λυση οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.
Επισης θα ηθελα να πω οτι ποτε δεν εχω ασχοληθει με την εκτροφη και θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω αυτο το φορουμ για την βοηθεια που μου προσφερει με τα αρθρα και οσα παιδια με εχουν βοηθησει..... αλλα κυριως ενα μεγαλο Ευχαριστω για την υπομονη της και την αμεριστη βοηθεια στις ατελειωτες ερωτησεις που της εκανα τις Κωνσταντινας του Φορουμ την ζεμπρομανα που την εχετε πει και τον «προφεσορ» που την λεω εγω.
Τα σεβη μου Προφεσορ!!!
Υ.Γ οτι νεοτερο θα σας τα αναφερω σε νεες αναρτησεις.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Πολύ ωραία ιστορία.... joint the club της αναπαραγωγής και των όσων συνεπάγεται (άγχος, αγωνία, προσμονή,χαρά κλπ)

Δεν ξέρω από ζεμπρακια αλλά θα βόλευε να αλλάξεις τώρα τη φωλιά? Μπορείς να βάλεις καναρινισια ανοιχτού τύπου και να βάλεις από πάνω τη μισή ψαθινη που έχεις? Θα μπορούσες έτσι να εκμεταλλευτεις το χώρο της και να ανοιγοκλεινεις το 'καπάκι' για έλεγχο.

----------


## christos80

> Πολύ ωραία ιστορία.... joint the club της αναπαραγωγής και των όσων συνεπάγεται (άγχος, αγωνία, προσμονή,χαρά κλπ)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω από ζεμπρακια αλλά θα βόλευε να αλλάξεις τώρα τη φωλιά? Μπορείς να βάλεις καναρινισια ανοιχτού τύπου και να βάλεις από πάνω τη μισή ψαθινη που έχεις? Θα μπορούσες έτσι να εκμεταλλευτεις το χώρο της και να ανοιγοκλεινεις το 'καπάκι' για έλεγχο.


Καλημερα.ωραια ιδεα εχεις αλλα οταν επιχειρησα να τα μετακινησω η θηλυκια αγχωθηκε και εκανε μια ωρα να μπει στην φωλια φανταζομαι δεν θα ανεχτει να κανω τετοια μεγαλη αλλαγη μεσα στο κλουβι την ωρα που τα ταιζουν φουλ.Σημερα ελενξα παλι την φωλια και παλι δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη...το ενα πανω απο τι αλλο και πουθενα ροζακι


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Αυτη ειναι οι εικονες οι  σημερινες που με δυσκολια εβγαλα απο την φωλια






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μπραβο, πολυ καλα για αρχη.
Οσο ζω μαθαινω που λενε.Εγω δεν ξερω να σε συμβουλεψω, δυστηχως, ειμαι σιγουρη ομως ,πως θα πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## MacGyver

Όταν θέλω να βάλω χέρι στη φωλιά για να μην τα στρεσαρω βάζω χωρισμα κοντά πλακέ για να μη με βλέπουν. Τα πλεονέκτημα τα της ζευγαρωστρας. Στην περίπτωση σου μάζεψε ιδέες και προτάσεις για την επόμενη φορά... Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουμε

----------


## christos80

> Όταν θέλω να βάλω χέρι στη φωλιά για να μην τα στρεσαρω βάζω χωρισμα κοντά πλακέ για να μη με βλέπουν. Τα πλεονέκτημα τα της ζευγαρωστρας. Στην περίπτωση σου μάζεψε ιδέες και προτάσεις για την επόμενη φορά... Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουμε


Το μονο σιγουρο για την επομενη φορα θα ειναι να βαλω μια εξωτερικη κλειστη φωλια για καλυτερο ελεγχο ....θα ηθελα να τα εχω σε ζευγαρωστρα αλλα δεν εχω χωρο δυστυχως 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Μπραβο, πολυ καλα για αρχη.
> Οσο ζω μαθαινω που λενε.Εγω δεν ξερω να σε συμβουλεψω, δυστηχως, ειμαι σιγουρη ομως ,πως θα πανε ολα καλα.


Σε ευχαριστω μακαρι να πανε καλα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα τι άγχος εκείνο το βράδυ μέχρι να ξαναμπεί στη φωλιά η ατιμη!! Χρήστο εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν να πηγαίνουν όλα τέλεια με τα μικρούλια! Χαίρομαι πολύ για την ένταξη σου στη παρέα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Είναι χαρά μου να βοηθάω άτομα που δείχνουν ότι νοιάζονται για τις ψυχουλες που φροντίζουν!

----------


## christos80

> Μα τι άγχος εκείνο το βράδυ μέχρι να ξαναμπεί στη φωλιά η ατιμη!! Χρήστο εύχομαι να συνεχίσουν να πηγαίνουν όλα τέλεια με τα μικρούλια! Χαίρομαι πολύ για την ένταξη σου στη παρέα και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Είναι χαρά μου να βοηθάω άτομα που δείχνουν ότι νοιάζονται για τις ψυχουλες που φροντίζουν!


Οντως τετοιο αγχος ειχα καιρο να ζησω πραγματικα!!!
Μπρος το παρον ολα καλα δειχνουν απο το λιγο που τα βλεπω μεγαλωνουν κανονικα εξακολουθω να μην εχω το απολυτο ελεγχο το τι γινεται εντος φωλια αλλα οκ βλεπω να τα ταιζουν κανονικα και να ακουγονται αρκετα δυνατα πια να ζητανε φαει 
Αυτες ειναι η τελευταιες φωτο σημερινες βλεπω διαφορα χρωμματα στο σωματακι τους δεν ξερω ομως τι ακριβως προβλεψεις μπορουμε να κανουμε και αν ειναι εφικτο .....μαλλον τα χρωματα της θυλικια εχουν επικρατηση


Το αλλο μου ζευγαρακι εκανε το δευτερο αυγουλακι σημερα....Η θηλυκια εχει μπει να κοιμηθει το βραδυ  μεσα στην φωλια και αφησε το αρσενικο πανω στο κλαρι μονο του....για να δουμε πως θα παει και αυτο....τουλαχιστον με την εξωτερικη τυπου καλαθι ευελπιστω για καλυτερο ελεγχο αυτης της γεννας 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Χρήστο, μεγαλώνουν με την ...ώρα. Ξέρεις πόσα είναι μέσα στη φωλιά?

----------


## christos80

> Μπράβο Χρήστο, μεγαλώνουν με την ...ώρα. Ξέρεις πόσα είναι μέσα στη φωλιά?


4 βλεπω τα αλλα 2 δεν ξερω αν τα εχουν καταφερει....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα παιδες!!! Το πρωι πηγα να ελεγξω την φωλια του αλλου μου ζευγαριου ειδα οτι ειχε κανει και τριτο αυγουλακι αλλα ηταν ματωμενο ξερεις κανεις τι ειναι αυτο;
Η θηλυκια δειχνει καλα την ελενξα απο κατω δεν ειδα τπτ ανησυχητικο καποια πουπουλα ειχαν αιμα κατω στην αμαρα....γνωριζει κανεις κατι γαυτο;;




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Αν μπορείς σκουπισε το με υγρή χαρτοπετσετα ή μπατονετα. Το θηλυκό σου ζορίστηκε για να βγάλει τα αυγά. Βάλε φωτογραφία απο την γενετήσια περιοχή του θηλυκού για να δούμε αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Στις πρωταρες κότες πάντως είναι φυσιολογικό, στα ωδικα πτηνά δεν ξέρω

----------


## christos80

Ζοριστηκε στο σημερινο στα 2 πρωτα δεν ζοριστικε ειδαν την γενετισια περιοχη και ειναι ολα φυσιολογικα νομιζω το πουλι ειναι σε καλη κατασταση ειναι οντως πρωταρα αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που ζοριστηκε στο τριτο....πηρα δυαλιμα ασβστιου για να βαλω στο νερο αν και τρωει κανονικα σουπιοκοκκαλο και βαζω και στην αυγοτροφη τσοφλι τριμμενο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Χρήστο ειναι κινητικό το πουλάκι? Βλέπεις κάτι ανησυχητικό στη συμπεριφορά του? Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να του δώσεις απευθείας ασβέστιο στο στόμα. Προσοχή αν το πιάσεις μην το πιεσεις χαμηλά (για το επόμενο αυγό που θα σχηματίζεται μεσα της)

----------


## christos80

Το επιασα αλλα το κραταγα ψηλα ειχε λιγο αιμα στα φτερα κοντα στην γεννετισια περιοχη αλλα δεν ειδα τπτ αλλο ανησυχητικο ζοριστηκε λιγο στην αρχη οταν την αφησα κουρνιασε για λιγο στο κλαρι αλλα τωρα εναλλαξ κλωσανε τα αυγα με το αρσενικο τα εχουν γυρισει κιολλας τα αυγα και εχουν σχεδον καθαριστει δεν τα πηρα να τα καθαρισω για να μην προκαλεσω αγχος και η θηλυκια τρωι και πινει νερο κανονικα οταν βγαινει απο την φωλια εριξα σταγονες ασβεστιου στο νερο και στην αυγοτροφη εχω τσοφλι τριμμενο και τρωι σουπιοκοκκαλο....πταν λες να τις δωσω ασβεστιο απο το στομα τι εννοει; Πως γινεται;  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλησπερα παιδες τα 4 κορνακια συνεχιζουν να μεγαλωνουν κανονικα το ζευγαρακι πια  δεν καθεται καθολου μεσα στην φωλια μπαινουν μονο να ταισουν ...μαλιστα ο αρσενικος μετα απο πολυ καιρο τον ακουσα να κορναρει μαλλον αρχισε παλι την ορεξη για βατεμα....και το αλλο μου ζευγαρακι εμεινε στα 3 αυγουλακια οπου αρχισαν χτες να τα κλωσανε εναλλαξ.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Χεχε μια χαρά! Μπράβο, να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## christos80

> Χεχε μια χαρά! Μπράβο, να τα χαίρεσαι!


Σε ευχαριστω ολυμπια!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα παιδες....Τα 4 κορνακια ειναι 2 εβδομαδων και σημερα  αποφασισα να βγαλω την φωλια και να την αντικαταστησω με ιδια μπας και μπορεσω να δω τι γινεται στον πατο της παλια φωλιας και τι απεγιναν τα 2 τελευταια κορνακια και πολυ περοσσοτερο για να μην υπαρχει οποιαδηποτε εστια μολυνσης για τα μικρα.Εστρωσα το ιδιο υλικο που ειχαν βαλει οι γονεις κατω τοποθετησα τα 4 μικρα μεσα και την εβαλα στο ιδιο σημειο που ειχα την παλια.Να σημειωσω οτι ολοι την διαδικασια την εκανα χωρις να βλεπουν οι γονεις την αλλαγη για να μην αγχωθουν.....εβαλα αυγοτροφη αμεσως μετα την αντικατασταση και Βασιλικο και ευτυχως οι γονεις αφου στην αρχη κοιτουσαν να δουν τι γινεται μεσα στην φωλια σε πολυ λιγο χρονικο διαστημα μπηκαν και αρχισαν να ταιζουν.
Τωρα μεσα στην παλια φωλια δεν βρηκα απολυτως τπτ που να δειχνει σημεια αποσυνθεσης ή οποιαδηποτε ενδειξη για την μοιρα τον αλλον 2 νεοσσων που δεν τα καταφεραν ......πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι απεγιναν ...... οποιος εχει την μαραμικρη ιδεα το τι μπορει να εγιναν ας μου πει.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα έθαψαν στο υλικό της φωλιάς;

----------


## Flifliki

Με μικρά δε μου έτυχε αλλά ένα αυγό που μάλλον ήταν ασπορο το είχαν θάψει κ δεν φαινόταν τίποτα.

----------


## christos80

> Με μικρά δε μου έτυχε αλλά ένα αυγό που μάλλον ήταν ασπορο το είχαν θάψει κ δεν φαινόταν τίποτα.


Δεν το εψαξα τον πατο με ενοιαζε μονο η υγεια των μικρων και ετυχως ειναι ολα μια χαρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλησπερα παιδες.Σημερα το πρωτο κορνακι 17 ημερων βγηκε απο την φωλια και ετοιμαζονται και τα αλλα!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ώχου μου το! Είναι πολύ γλυκούλι, πάρα πολύ γλυκούλι!!  :Love0001:

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα!!! Τα τεσσερα κορνακια κλαρωσανε και δεν μας χωραει το κλουβι









Μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει τα 3 απο τα 4 εχουν αρχισει και βγαζουν μαυρα πουπουλα στο στηθος τους,σημαινει οτι μαλλον ειναι αρσενικα ή ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα; 20 ημερων ειναι πανω κατω.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα!!!
Το συναισθημα να σου επιτρεπει το μικρο σου να το χαιδεψεις απεριγραπτο!!!


 https://youtu.be/Z2f80RiQDQw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

> Καλημερα!!!
> Το συναισθημα να σου επιτρεπει το μικρο σου να το χαιδεψεις απεριγραπτο!!!
> 
> 
>  https://youtu.be/Z2f80RiQDQw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ιιιιιιιιιιι!! Τρέλα!!

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω τι κουκλάκια είναι αυτά καλέ! Φτου φτου! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

Δεν το πιστευωωωω!!! Ειναι τοσο γλυκουλικα!!! :Love0033:

----------


## christos80

Καλησπερα παιδες 
Δυστυχως στο δευτερο ζευγαρακι δεν γεννηθηκαν ποτε τα αυγουλακια περασαν 17 ημερες και αναγκαστηκα να τα αφαιρεσω απο την φωλια.
Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να πηγε στραβα τα αυγουλακια ηταν γονιμοποιημενα....βεβαια οπως ειχα αναφερει και παλαιοτερα το τελευταιο αυγο την ζορισε αρκετα με αποτελεσμα να το βγαλει με αιμα οπου λερωσε και τα 3 αυγουλακια δεν τα σκουπισα και δεν ξερω αν με καποιο τροπο περασε καποια μολυνση...το ζευγαρακι ηταν πολυ σωστο με το τροπο που κλωσσαγανε δεν τα αφησαν ποτε τα αυγουλακια χωρις ζεστασια αλλα για καποιο λογο που δεν γνωριζω σταματησε η αναπτυξη τους πολυ νωρις.... αν εχει καποιος οποιαδηποτε ιδεα το τι μπορει να εφταιξε καλοδεχουμενη 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πει αν κανεις γνωριζει γιατι το τελευταιο αυγουλακι ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο τα αλλα δυο 
Αυτο δλδ που την ματωσε την Θηλυκια ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερο και αν ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχει διαφορα στο μεγεθος των αυγων 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Εδω φαινεται η διαφορα απο τα αλλα δυο 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλημερα παιδια η 2η αναπαραγωγη για το ενα ζευγαρακι μου κλαρωσε εκαναν 4 υπεροχα κορνακια 
2 ασπρακια 1 γκρι και 1 καφετι και ετοιμαχονται να απογαλακτιστουν και να πανε μαζι με τα αλλα 3 αδερφακια τους απο την πρωτη γεννα.

Οι γονεις με  τα μικρα τους



Οι τετραδα






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κορνάκια όμορφα!! Να τα χαίρεσαι και τα δεύτερα Χρήστο!!

----------


## christos80

Σ ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινα...τωρα περιμενω και στο αλλο ζευγαρακι να γεννηθουν  απο αυριο και να ξεκουραστουνε για χειμωνα σιγα σιγα 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Prokopis Nicola

> Καλησπερα παιδες 
> Δυστυχως στο δευτερο ζευγαρακι δεν γεννηθηκαν ποτε τα αυγουλακια περασαν 17 ημερες και αναγκαστηκα να τα αφαιρεσω απο την φωλια.
> Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να πηγε στραβα τα αυγουλακια ηταν γονιμοποιημενα....βεβαια οπως ειχα αναφερει και παλαιοτερα το τελευταιο αυγο την ζορισε αρκετα με αποτελεσμα να το βγαλει με αιμα οπου λερωσε και τα 3 αυγουλακια δεν τα σκουπισα και δεν ξερω αν με καποιο τροπο περασε καποια μολυνση...το ζευγαρακι ηταν πολυ σωστο με το τροπο που κλωσσαγανε δεν τα αφησαν ποτε τα αυγουλακια χωρις ζεστασια αλλα για καποιο λογο που δεν γνωριζω σταματησε η αναπτυξη τους πολυ νωρις.... αν εχει καποιος οποιαδηποτε ιδεα το τι μπορει να εφταιξε καλοδεχουμενη 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Γεια φίλε μου ασχολούμαι και εγώ με παράδεισια αν τα ενοχλήσεις κατά λάθος έχει η κάποιο ζωή την νύχτα ίσως να μην κατάφερε το ζευγάρι  να επιστρέψει στην φωλιά με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν τα αυγά μια νύχτα χωρίς να τα βραζουν και με συνέπεια τον θάνατο τους.Στο λέω γιατί το είχα πάθει με μια γάτα που τα ενοχλούσε το βραδυ

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Γεια φίλε μου ασχολούμαι και εγώ με παράδεισια αν τα ενοχλήσεις κατά λάθος έχει η κάποιο ζωή την νύχτα ίσως να μην κατάφερε το ζευγάρι  να επιστρέψει στην φωλιά με αποτέλεσμα να μείνουν τα αυγά μια νύχτα χωρίς να τα βραζουν και με συνέπεια τον θάνατο τους.Στο λέω γιατί το είχα πάθει με μια γάτα που τα ενοχλούσε το βραδυ
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Δεν ξερω αν τα ενοχλησε κατι γιατι δεν υπηρχε κατι να τα ενοχλει εκει που τα εχω αλλωστε ειχα και ενα αλλο ζευγαρι διπλα ακριβως τα οποια ειχαν και αυτα αυγα και γεννηθηκαν κανονικα.....πιθανον καποια μολυνση θα ηταν .... σημερα καταφεραν μετα απο τριτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης να γεννηθουν τα πρωτα 2 απο τα 5 αυγα περιμενω να δω της επομενες μερες ποσα θα γεννηθουν


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Καλησπερα παιδες....Σημερα τελειωνει η αναπαραγωγικη προσπαθεια του ενος ζευγαριου μου ενωσα τα αδερφακια απο την 1η και 2η γεννα και ηρθε η ωρα της ξεκουρασης (αν και βρηκα νεο αυγουλακι δεν σκεφτηκα ουτε στο ελαχιστο να τους το αφησω)




Τα 7 μικρα και απο τις δυο γεννες  
1η γεννα :

3 Grey (normal) 2.5 μηνων (Αρσενικα)

2η γεννα :

2 CFW 
1 fawn
1 Grey













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Πολυ ομορφα πουλακια μπραβο!!!!!!!

----------


## Esmi

Τα έχεις παρά πολύ ωραία και φροντισμένα και είναι και πολύ όμορφα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Τα έχεις παρά πολύ ωραία και φροντισμένα και είναι και πολύ όμορφα!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τι εννοεις φροντισμενα οι γονεις εχουν καλη ολη την δουλεια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Εννοώ καθαρά και περιποιημένα! Τι άλλο να εννοώ;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Εμενα το μυαλο μου πηγε στο οτι εγω τα ταισα γιαυτο ειπα για τους γονεις οσο για την φροντιδα δεν μπορω να διανοηθω το αντιθετο .....αμα δεν τα εχεις καθαρα να μην εχεις καθολου....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα τα μωρά στη πίστα!! Κουκλάκια ζωγραφιστά! 

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι πάντα αυτονόητο, γιαυτό το παινεύουμε όταν το βλέπουμε!

----------


## Esmi

Αχααα δεν είναι καθόλου αυτονόητο! Μακάρι να τα πρόσεχαν όλοι τόσο πολύ  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Τα μαυρομαγουλακια ταΐζονται!!!

https://youtu.be/XZW8XuoWM78

----------


## Flifliki

Υπέροχα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

"Χιιιιιιιι, χιιιιιι, χι, χιιιιι"- καλή η αναπαράσταση των μικρών δεινοσαύρων; Όχι ε; Κρίμα!

----------


## koukoulis

Τρομακτικά αδηφάγα. Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## komo

Μιλάμε για πείνα ε; Ποιο να πρωτοταΐσει η μάνα...(ή ο πατέρας; )

----------

